# Hard  to find products?



## Spencer (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm wondering what types of products you find are not available that would really help you?


----------



## Spencer (Jun 13, 2011)

*Products needed*

What type of product needs do you come across in the field that don't exist but would help you in your job? I always see creative fixes for items but these things take time.


----------



## Pummpkin (Jun 13, 2011)

Could you be more particular?  I'd love to discuss but it's worded vaguely.  To me, anyway.


----------



## mintygood (Jun 13, 2011)

Someone is digging for ideas for new medical equipment inventions!  He can smell the $$$ already


----------

